# Eteindre l'iPod à chaque fois?



## WebOliver (11 Novembre 2003)

Faut-il éteindre l'iPod chaque fois que l'on ne l'utilise plus, ou au contraire, le laisser se mettre en veille tout seul. Est-ce que ça a une influence sur la batterie?


----------



## alfred (11 Novembre 2003)

c'est assez difficile à mesurer. j'ai toujours laissé l'ipod s'éteindre  tout seul, et la durée de la batterie est grosso modo celle annoncée par apple.


----------



## WebOliver (11 Novembre 2003)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> c'est assez difficile à mesurer. j'ai toujours laissé l'ipod s'éteindre  tout seul, et la durée de la batterie est grosso modo celle annoncée par apple.



Donc, quant tu laisse ton iPod, tu fais rien, tu le laisses allumé et se mettre en veille?


----------



## alfred (12 Novembre 2003)

oui. 
par contre il vaut mieux éviter de le laisser sur le dock toute la nuit.


----------



## Sir Robin (12 Novembre 2003)

Et pourquoi il faudrait pas le laisser sur le dock pendant la nuit? C'est le seul moment où je peux le recharger, moi


----------



## WebOliver (12 Novembre 2003)

Sir Robin a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi il faudrait pas le laisser sur le dock pendant la nuit? C'est le seul moment où je peux le recharger, moi



Pour la recharge, il est préférable directement sur le secteur. Je n'utilise le dock que pour la synchronisation.


----------



## takamaka (12 Novembre 2003)

tout pareil et ce afin de préserver la batterie. par contre, c'est c.... d'enlever, remettre, enlever le cache blanc !


----------



## WebOliver (12 Novembre 2003)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> tout pareil et ce afin de préserver la batterie. par contre, c'est c.... d'enlever, remettre, enlever le cache blanc !



C'est vrai que j'ai tendance à l'oublier... tout comme le cache transparent du dock. Mais bon, si c'est que ça.


----------



## toms (13 Novembre 2003)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> oui.
> par contre il vaut mieux éviter de le laisser sur le dock toute la nuit.



Tu veux dire sur un dock branché à l'ordi,je présume.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



car sinon l'argument marketting du dock en prend un sacré coup..
Quant à la 1ere question,je crois qu'il est dit qu'il vaut mieux l'éteindre mais,moi ça me pose problème dans le sens ou si tu l'éteins il faut refaire ta sélection aprés manuellement..alors que s'il se met en veille tt seul tu retrouves ta sélection là ou tu l'a laissée...
je pense en fait que si on laisse la veille sur "désactivé"(par défaut),le perte d'autonomie est minimale..sinon ce serait pour moi,comme un non sens,doublé d'un handicap....
ou alors un calcul de la part d'apple pour nous refaire acheter un Ipod plus vite....


----------



## WebOliver (18 Novembre 2003)

Bon, je viens de tester: éteignez votre iPod si vous ne l'utilisez pas pendant quelques jours... Je viens d'en faire l'expérience... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je ne l'avais pas utilisé depuis deux ou trois jours, la batterie était au trois-quart pleine... aujourd'hui j'ai voulu l'utiliser, pas possible, batterie vide. Elle s'est donc vidée à une vitesse fulgurante en deux jours.


----------



## takamaka (18 Novembre 2003)

et ben j'ai pas fini de jouer avec le cache !


----------



## WebOliver (18 Novembre 2003)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> et ben j'ai pas fini de jouer avec le cache !



Où veux-tu en venir?


----------



## takamaka (18 Novembre 2003)

cache blanc &gt; dock &gt; alimentation &gt; firewire &gt; charge &gt; extraction &gt; cache blanc &gt; casque &gt; roadtrip !


----------



## WebOliver (18 Novembre 2003)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> cache blanc &gt; dock &gt; alimentation &gt; firewire &gt; charge &gt; extraction &gt; cache blanc &gt; casque &gt; roadtrip !



Je le charge sur le secteur, pas sur le dock.


----------



## takamaka (19 Novembre 2003)

mais mon dock est branché directement sur le secteur ! je dépose juste l'ipod qd j'en ai besoin... j'aurais du ajouter alimentation secteur (via le cable firewire), sinon ca prête à confusion. mea culpa!


----------



## Lordwizard (19 Novembre 2003)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> oui.
> par contre il vaut mieux éviter de le laisser sur le dock toute la nuit.



Ca veut strictement rien dire !! J'ai toujours utilisé principalement le dock pour recharger mon ipod, sans aucun soucis...

Je dirais même plus, ancien possesseur du premier iPod 5Go que j'avais acheté dès sa sortie, j'ai une expérience de quasi 2 ans, et je peux vous dire que j'ai toujours rechargé mon ancien ipod branché sur l'ordi, et celui ci se portait comme un charme lors de sa revente.

Par contre il est vrai que je fais des charges completes et que je ne remet pas l'ipod sur sa base une fois totalement rechargé, je le met de coté et l'utilise jusqu'à la decharge (mon utilisation me le fait tenir entre 5 et 7 jours) avant un nouveau cycle...


----------



## WebOliver (2 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je viens de tester: éteignez votre iPod si vous ne l'utilisez pas pendant quelques jours... Je viens d'en faire l'expérience...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finalement ça change pas grand chose de l'éteindre... Je mettrais plutôt l'autonomie réduite sur le compte de ma batterie foireuse.


----------



## lazzystorm (13 Décembre 2003)

Je sais plus quoi faire, en deux mois j'ai un peu tout essayé et l'autonomie de la batterie continue d'être microscopique, malgré le firmware qu'on m'avait suggéré!


----------



## takamaka (14 Décembre 2003)

je comprends rien à ces pb de batterie ! mon ipod marche nickel, et l'autonomie est vraiment bonne. si c'est un pb récurrent, il est peut-être intéressant de contracter l'apple care. enfin quand il sera disponible chez nous, non ?!


----------



## MacLuv (23 Décembre 2005)

Question idiote,

J'ai un iPod Nano, comment l'éteint-on? J'ai cherché mais pas trouver.....

Merci


----------



## WebOliver (23 Décembre 2005)

Pas mal la remontée de sujet. 



			
				MacLuv a dit:
			
		

> Question idiote,
> 
> J'ai un iPod Nano, comment l'éteint-on? J'ai cherché mais pas trouver.....
> 
> Merci



En appuyant quelques secondes sur la touche Play/Pause. Tu connais ça sinon?


----------



## plouf (27 Décembre 2005)

tu appuies sur "play" jusqu'a ce qu'il s'eteigne.


----------



## GrInGoo (27 Décembre 2005)

Moi je l'éteins toujours, ou plutot, quand il veux s'éteindre . 

C'est le seul défaut que je trouve a ce 60G photo . 

Autre chose un moment, si j'arrêter l'ipod, et 5sec après je le rallumer, j'avais la pomme, il redémarrer le disque dur, depuis que je l'ai reformaté aucun soucis .


----------



## HRych-man (31 Décembre 2005)

MacLuv a dit:
			
		

> Question idiote,
> 
> J'ai un iPod Nano, comment l'éteint-on? J'ai cherché mais pas trouver.....
> 
> Merci



il te suffit d'appuyer longetemps sur la touche pause quoi de plus simple


----------



## MacLuv (31 Décembre 2005)

Veuillez cliquer sur une des icônes de « Réponse rapide » dans les messages ci-dessus pour activer la réponse rapide.

Aarrrghhhh, suis-je bête.... apparemment oui, merci.... j'avais essayé menu mais ça ne marchait pas alors.... j'aurai du faire pause .... 

Comme quoi, l'univers Apple est encore, de temps à autre, mystérieux pour moi

Bon réveillon et bonne année ;-)


----------

